# Heilbutt Sensation auf Island



## angelcalle (19. Juni 2007)

Gestern wurde auf dem Island Festival von Daiwa/ Angelreisen Hamburg ein Heilbutt von 248 m und einem Gewicht von 175 kg gelandet. Das ist der 2. Groesste je mit der Angel gefangene Heilbutt im Antlantik. Echt der Wahnsinn. So einen Fisch hatte ich vorher noch nicht gesehen. Wer ihn sehen will sollte mal unter www.Angelreisen.de nachschauen. 
Melde mich mit meinem Bericht wenn ich wieder in HH bin.
Bis dann 
Calle


----------



## Justhon (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Omg...das nenn ich nen Fisch

Petri dem Fänger!


----------



## MobyDicky (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Megadickes PETRI !!!

Nach so einem Drill spürt man die Arme bestimmt noch tagelang.


----------



## nordman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

siehe hier.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Zu spät Calle #y


----------



## bacalo (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Da glänzen einem aber die Augen|uhoh:.

Neige Respektvoll mein schütteres Haupt!

PETRIHEILPETRIHEILPETRIHEIL


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Mal ne Frage: Ist das hier jetzt versteckte Schleichwerbung? Der dargestellte Fisch hat weder 2,48 noch 175 kg und schon der 2. Tröt von einem Hamburger mit Link zu Angelreisen Hamburg. Und das so kurz nach dem Islandtröt. Komisch?!


----------



## Living Dead (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ist das hier jetzt versteckte Schleichwerbung? Der dargestellte Fisch hat weder 2,48 noch 175 kg und schon der 2. Tröt von einem Hamburger mit Link zu Angelreisen Hamburg. Und das so kurz nach dem Islandtröt. Komisch?!



Ähm 2,48cm kommt ganz gut hin!? Weiss nich was du hast`?


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

Dann sag mir welcher Beitrag dort, neben dem Bild mit dem Maßband steht doch wohl ne andere Zahl!?


----------



## Dart (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ist das hier jetzt versteckte Schleichwerbung? Der dargestellte Fisch hat weder 2,48 noch 175 kg und schon der 2. Tröt von einem Hamburger mit Link zu Angelreisen Hamburg. Und das so kurz nach dem Islandtröt. Komisch?!


Auch wenn die Maße nicht zentimetergenau mit dem link übereinstimmen, ist es doch ne passende Antwort zu dem elendigen Islandthread, wo ist das Problem?
Einer der größten Heilbutts, die jemals mit Rute und Rolle gefangen wurden, Petriee#6
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## otterfisch (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*



angelcalle schrieb:


> Gestern wurde auf dem Island Festival von Daiwa/ Angelreisen Hamburg ein Heilbutt von 248 m und einem Gewicht von 175 kg gelandet.



Hammer!


----------



## ThomasL (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Heilbutt Sensation auf Island*

da das Thema schon im Unterforum "Angeln in Europa" offen ist, wo es auch hingehört, wird dieser Thread geschlossen|closed:


----------

